

Time Travel and Fresh Cherries - redsymbol
http://ai.redsymbol.net/2010/05/time-travel-and-fresh-cherries.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
If the field between travel and not travel is sharp then you can transport a
slice of carrot into the future by 1ms, thus effectively slicing it. Repeat
and you have a neat and clean food processor.

Ditto steel, wood and any other building materials.

------
tjmaxal
My first question is about power management? If we could effectively mine the
past for energy, by sending it to the future, could you invent a perpetual
machine that always pushes the "work" to the future?

~~~
redsymbol
Don't think so. The total amount of energy you could send forward would always
be finite. That's assuming you just have time-travel in the forward direction.

If you can time travel into the past, maybe. But I think paradoxes like that
are a big reason why Hawking predicts time travel backwards is not physically
possible.

